# Top-10 Slalom _ Production Cars



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Slalom Speed (Road & Track data)

Porsche Boxster S _ 73.9 mph

Porsche 911 GT3 RS _ 73.2 mph

Lotus Exige S _ 73.1 mph

Lotus Elise _ 72.6 mph

Mitsubishi Evo X MR _ 72.4 mph

Ferrari F430 _ 71.9 mph

Mitsubishi Evo X GSR _ 71.7 mph

Honda S2000 CR _ 71.7 mph

Porsche 911 Carrera 4S _ 71.5 mph

BMW M3 Coupe _ 71.4 mph

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=1949

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=3&article_id=5884

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=7&article_id=5487

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=6169

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=6387

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=6057

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=7&article_id=3675


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Jeez, like BMW is at the bottom here!! What's up with the totally balanced ultimate driving machine? And isn't the M3 suppose to be the ultimate sports car?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

No corvette?


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Cute article, though I wouldn't pick Buttonwillow (either loop or combined) as the pinnacle of handling courses. Just cheap to rent and close enough to LA. The vette scored very well, just not in slalom speed.

These were '04/'05 models. The '07 350Z Nismo would have rated higher than the anniversary edition. The Cayman S should whip the Box S. I'd like to have seen the Z4M Coupe in that comparo too. It was a "sports car" comparo. Why no Miata or RX8?


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

The Cayman or Boxster S with the PASM (new version of M030) option is just simply magnificent. The best feeling from a steering/handling perspective I have ever had behind the wheel of an auto.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> Jeez, like BMW is at the bottom here!! What's up with the totally balanced ultimate driving machine? And isn't the M3 suppose to be the ultimate sports car?


It's not like the other 9 cars are slouches by any means. I'm amazed that the Exige S didn't score higher than it did.

And the M3 is not even close to the ultimate sports car, it's a touring car. An asskicking one, though  The lotus...now those are sports cars.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

ffej said:


> It's not like the other 9 cars are slouches by any means. I'm amazed that the Exige S didn't score higher than it did.
> 
> And the M3 is not even close to the ultimate sports car, it's a touring car. An asskicking one, though  The lotus...now those are sports cars.


:stupid:


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> Jeez, like BMW is at the bottom here!!


Bottom of the top 10, yes.



> What's up with the totally balanced ultimate driving machine?


The E46 M3 is fairly well balanced, but it does understeer, and it is a heavy car.



> And isn't the M3 suppose to be the ultimate sports car?


No, I don't think anyone's ever said that. It's arguably not even a sports car.


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Damn you ffej 

This is what I get for taking the time to carefully craft a post. Beat by an old man.


----------

